# Table  R503.2.1.1(1)



## globe trekker (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking for some clarification on this particular table.

In the far left column, there are some ' span ratings '.      What do the numbers ' 12/0 ',   ' 16/0 ',

and the rest actually mean or represent?    Thanks!    

.


----------



## barlovian (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Table  R503.2.1.1(1)

From the 06  Commentary:  "…the trademarks of the inspection agencies include a span rating which appears as two numbers separated with a shlash.  The first number represents the maximum recommended span for roof when the panels are applied with the long dimension across three or more supports and the edges are blocked or when the other support required by the table is provided.  The second number indicates the maximum recommended span when the panel is used for structural floor sheathing with the panels applied with the long dimension across three or more supports."


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Table  R503.2.1.1(1)

Thanks barlovian!    

.


----------



## peach (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Table  R503.2.1.1(1)

the /0 means you can't use it as floor sheathing..


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Table  R503.2.1.1(1)

Thanks peach!    

.


----------

